# Symmetrie-Malprogramm gesucht



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2005)

Ich wollte ein paar Tribals bzw. auf Kreisform basierende Symbole malen, die Symmetrie-Achsen haben, also zB 

http://temptatts4u.com/BI-5000-all-tribal.jpg

oder 

http://www.betondisco.de/desktops/wreath_of_barbes.jpg


Schon auf dem Amiga gab es in Malprogrammen eine Funktion, in der man Symmetrieachsen bestimmten konnte. Wenn man dann rechts was malte, dann wurde links das gleiche in Bezug auf die Achse genau in der Mitte des Bildes gespiegelt auch gemalt. Man konnte auch zB 4 Achsen bestimmen, so dass eine Sternform enteht. Wenn man dann "link oben" was malte, dann wurde das 7 mal gespiegelt zum Mittelpunkt des Bildes auch gemalt.

Welches (freeware) Tool kann das bzw. bei welchen gängigen ist so eine Funktion "versteckt" ?

Passend wäre hier natürlich ein simples Programm wie Paint, wo einfach stur das auf dem Bild in der Malfabre übermalt wird, wo man grad mit der Maus draufklick, also kein Ebenen/Objekte/Bereiche/Masken-Kram... 

Nachträglich spiegeln hat den Nachteil, dass man beim bereich Markieren nie 100% genau hinkommt und immer wieder ein paar Pixel fehlen oder nach dem kopieren und platzieren Teile des vorhandenen Werks leicht überdeckt werden...


----------



## skicu (20. Oktober 2005)

Mh. Von explizit einer solchen Funktion habe ich noch nichts gehört.. aber ich bin mir sicher, dass man dass mit einem minimal höheren Aufwand in einem ebenenbasierten Programm nachstellen kann. 

edit: einfach die eine seite / den einen teil erstellen.
dann die ebene kopieren, einfügen, die ganze ebene spiegeln, positionieren, fertig.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2005)

skicu am 20.10.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh. Von explizit einer solchen Funktion habe ich noch nichts gehört.. aber ich bin mir sicher, dass man dass mit einem minimal höheren Aufwand in einem ebenenbasierten Programm nachstellen kann.
> 
> edit: einfach die eine seite / den einen teil erstellen.
> dann die ebene kopieren, einfügen, die ganze ebene spiegeln, positionieren, fertig.


 das weiß ich auch, aber genau das will ich ja nicht, bei "simpler" symmetrie, also nur rechts und links gleich, möchte ich beim malen schon sehen, wie es wirkt, und nicht erst am schluss oder alle 2 min mal "zur probe" rüberkopieren... 

und bei kreisförmigen wäre das noch aufwendiger, da müßte ich genau die teile markieren, um X grad rehen, hinkopieren, ausrichten, das ganze mehrfach, und dann sieht's evtl. doch nicht gut aus und ich darf von vorne anfangen...


----------



## crackajack (20. Oktober 2005)

Ich kenn sowas nur unter amorphium, aber das ist kein 2d-grafikprogramm

Kannst ja einen Spiegel nehmen.  

Ich grübel noch weiter.- vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2005)

hmm... is schon seltsam... das war bei "amica paint" vor c.a. 15 jahren eine grundfunktion...  :-o     und das war kein teures profitool...


----------



## skicu (20. Oktober 2005)

Herbboy am 20.10.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 20.10.2005 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mh.. anscheinend können das einige CAD Programme.. mehr hab ich mit google jetzt auf anhieb nicht gefunden. kauf dir doch so eines.


----------



## skicu (20. Oktober 2005)

Herbboy am 20.10.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... is schon seltsam... das war bei "amica paint" vor c.a. 15 jahren eine grundfunktion...  :-o     und das war kein teures profitool...


schau eventuell mal hier:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wallpaper_group#Web_demo_and_software

(ganz unten unter software)


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2005)

skicu am 20.10.2005 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 20.10.2005 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke, da schau ich mal.


----------



## onliner (20. Oktober 2005)

http://homepages.compuserve.de/ElectronicLange/programme/kaleid_.exe

184kb  runterladen ..installieren..ausführen..ein ordner wird erstellt!

Popup mitt Passwort ignorieren mit Ok klick! 

viel Spaß
onliner


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2005)

onliner am 20.10.2005 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> http://homepages.compuserve.de/ElectronicLange/programme/kaleid_.exe
> 
> 184kb  runterladen ..installieren..ausführen..ein ordner wird erstellt!
> 
> ...


das ist schon ganz nett, aber...

- bei freihand gibt es nur EINE achse, also nur "links malen, rechts kommt das geiche gespiegelt"

- das gespiegelte wird mit dem pinsel/freihand-modus nur gestrichelt gemalt...


----------



## onliner (20. Oktober 2005)

Herbboy am 20.10.2005 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> onliner am 20.10.2005 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo... stimmt

Um alles zu komplettieren muss man leider das Gestrichelte nachfahren  . Eben Shareware *schnüff*


----------



## crackajack (21. Oktober 2005)

skicu am 20.10.2005 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> mh.. anscheinend können das einige CAD Programme.. mehr hab ich mit google jetzt auf anhieb nicht gefunden. kauf dir doch so eines.


Soweit ich weiß kann das auch kein CAD-System in Echtzeit!
Dort muss man immer zuerst die neuen Elemente wählen die ins Spiegeln-set hinzukommen sollen und danach muss man neu durchrechnen.
(Zumindest bei Solid works und Ideas so
ACAD kann das gar nicht)

@herbboy
Btw
Glaub kaum, dass du die Splines der CAD-Programme so hinbiegen kannst, dass da ordentiche Bilder rauskommen.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Paint Shop Pro eine Funktion hatte mit der man den Pinsel teilen konnte. Also links und rechts das Gleiche malen.
 
Oder wart mal das war ja ein Kopierpinsel.
Eventuell war da auch was mit spiegeln???
Probier mal eine der Shareware-Versionen oder hast du eh die Vollversion?

Eine etwas bescheuerte Lösung wüßte ich wieder mal mit einem Renderprogrammchen.
In Cinema4D erstellst du zwei Ebenen.
Als Textur gibst du auf eine  Ebene dein Bild rauf und auf die andere Ebene natürlich auf die Rückseite. Ordentlich zueinander positionieren.
Dann musst du jeweils dein Bild im Grafikprogramm speichern und in Cin4d die Textur aktualisieren.
Aber da wäre die Lösung die Ebenen im Grafikprogramm selbst spiegeln wesentlich einfacher.

Aber die Funktion klingt sinnvoll, also wird dass sicher ein Grafikprogrammchen können. 

Anmerkung zu deinem 2ten Beispielbild:
Das ist nicht wirklich symmetrisch.


----------



## skicu (21. Oktober 2005)

crackajack am 21.10.2005 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Anmerkung zu deinem 2ten Beispielbild:
> Das ist nicht wirklich symmetrisch.


doch, sind halt drei statt einer spiegelachse..

edit.. oder ist das ne punktspiegelung?
ach, egal.. jedenfalls is irgendwo symmetrie drin


----------



## crackajack (21. Oktober 2005)

skicu am 21.10.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 21.10.2005 08:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit fünf Spiegelachsen bekommt man es hin.
Einen "Haken" (oder wie man das nennen kann) zeichnen
dann spiegeln
dann ein mal unter 60° und einmal unter -60° von der ersten Achse spiegeln
die 4 neu entstandenen Haken mit je 2 Achsen um30° gedrehten Achsen spiegeln (also umkehren)
versteht jetzt sicher keiner  

Aber einfacher geht es wieder mit CAD Programmen
kreisförmiges Muster oder polare Anordnung
und man hat 6x das Gleiche  
(zumindest GIMP kennt sowas nicht, aber andere Progs doch schon?)

@herbboy
mach einfach was assymetrisches


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2005)

crackajack am 21.10.2005 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 21.10.2005 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, und genau DAS konnte dieses maltool für den amiga vor ewigkeiten, kann ja also nicht so schwer sein!!!!!!!!!11111elfelfelfeinseinseins    

du konntest sagen "ich will 4 achsen", dann wurden die halt gleichmäßig verteilt, so dass alle durch den mittelpunkt des bildes gingen. bei 4 achsen hast du dann logischerweise 8 "kreissegmente" (stell dir wie in mathe ein koordinatensystem vor, wo du auch die winkelhalbierenden einzeichnest => sind auch 4 linien = 8 sektoren), und wenn du in einem was gemalt hast, dann wurde genau das gleiche in den anderen gespiegelt zum mittelpunkt auch gemalt.



> @herbboy
> mach einfach was assymetrisches


 nein, ich bin doch kein assy!!!    



ps: ich hab aber noch nicht alle tools aus dem wiki-link probiert - vielleicht is da ja noch was dabei...


----------

